# Solo Fly Control



## Jason (Feb 9, 2016)

Got tired of my fly getting hung on everything while working solo up on the platform. Idea finally clicked to slap one of the SeaDeck free samples on the platform to secure the fly. Pick up the rod and one small flick takes the fly airborn, ready to cast. Sure it’s been done before but a simple solution to avoid pesky snags.


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

I like this idea! Fly line management has been the only reason I don't typically fly fish solo from the platform... What do you do to manage your line while casting and such?


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

Jason said:


> Got tired of my fly getting hung on everything while working solo up on the platform. Idea finally clicked to slap one of the SeaDeck free samples on the platform to secure the fly. Pick up the rod and one small flick takes the fly airborn, ready to cast. Sure it’s been done before but a simple solution to avoid pesky snags.
> 
> View attachment 86418


Good idea. I did the same thing with a flat magnet.


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

Vincent A Sawchuk said:


> I like this idea! Fly line management has been the only reason I don't typically fly fish solo from the platform... What do you do to manage your line while casting and such?


I use a belt mounted stripping basket. It took me three tries to get one I like.


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

Scott Kor said:


> I use a belt mounted stripping basket. It took me three tries to get one I like.


Nice! Which model do you like most?


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

Vincent A Sawchuk said:


> Nice! Which model do you like most?


It is the one in the link below. It sits low enough for my hand to strip right into it on my left side. It is also reversible. But I think everybody may strip a little differently, so what works well for some may not for others. The others that I tried were pretty common, but I didn't like them.

http://www.sexyloops.com/tackle/mangrove_hip_shooter.shtml


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

I made a stripping bucket, $75. Kept it a bit longer than normal. Use nylon foot weights (sand filled) to hold bottom which does not snag line, strip line out and place rod in. Use a Tibor ping deck holder. Put pole in holder, gtab rod and throw. If fishing in 2' or less I typically pole only to an area and float as I search. I do wear a pole holder on my belt as well for choice securing locations.


----------

